# Review appointment expectations



## K.Notman (Sep 25, 2014)

I had my first BFN from first ICSI IVF cycle yesterday.  We are lucky enough to have another NHS funded cycle to go for in the new year.  I'm just wandering what to expect from my review appointment (not sure how long it will take for this to come through either?).
I'm guessing they'll go through the embryo quality (we had 6 donor eggs from my sister, 4 were matured enough for ICSI and only 2 fertilised at medium quality).  They didn't wait to go to blast, just got them straight in me on 2 day transfer.  Unfortunately, the reason for the BFN is unclear at the moment.
I'm really hoping that they come up with something positive for us to try next time e.g. a scratch, embryoglue or something.
I was told I had a really healthy 7.6mm lining on ET day so I'm trying to research what else I can do next time and would love to hear suggestions.
Thanks in advance.
Kirstie


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi there,

Sorry about your outcome   I had the same last month. I am being treated at Bourn Hall in Cambridge and I saw them last week. I can tell you what we talked about at ours if that will help?

He had detailed information about the development of the embryos and went into alot more detail about how good a quality the embryos we had transferred actually were! We talked about my oh sperm quality and the chances of natural conception. 

Overall I felt most questions were answered but I am an egg sharer and I really wanted to find out if they would let me share again. luckily they want me again and we discussed trying a different dose of drugs etc to maybe get more eggs. (I produced 14, 7 for me 7 for my recipient). 

If you think of anything you want to ask, write it down. I did this as the weeks went passed so I knew I would remember, I didnt want to walk away from there wishing I had have said/asked something.

Good luck for your next cycle hun, and I hope you are doing ok. It's taken me a while to get my head around it all. 

xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi 
I too am waiting for a review. I live in Wales where luckily I get 2 fresh 2 frozen cycles. 
Did 1 fresh with 5 day blast and one frozen with 5 day blast - both BFN  
They wanted to start me on another frozen cycle as I still have 5 frozen blasts and try putting 2 back in but iv asked for a review with consultant before I will go through another cycle as I don't want to keep wasting these good embreyos. 
My lining was really good on both times so I have recently been doing lots of research about immune cycles & implantation failiure through immune issues. 
Some really interesting stuff although I'm sure the nhs won't support it iv made a decision to have some private testing on the side. 
I too am looking at an endo scratch and if my nhs consultant won't do it there is a private clinic locally which does it for £150. 
I have a consultation with private clinic before my nhs review as I want a second opinion before I go in & some questions to ask. 
Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## K.Notman (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies.  I have a list of questions that I got off this forum which will help come up with an approach for next time.  I don't think the NHS do much more testing until they've tried a few other things on this cycle.  Some poor women on here have gone through a number of failed attempts and that's when more thorough testing is needed.  You also hear a lot of people say they were successful second time round so I'm praying that I fall into that category!

I wish you both every success on your next cycle and hope the changes you make will make THE difference. x


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Lilypink   My lining was really good too. I have a feeling my oh sperm has dna issues and that although it worked briefly I had a very early miscarriage. 

This forum has been a godsend for me too. Most of my questions were answered just by browsing! 

Good luck to you both. I will keep an eye on this thread as I'm hoping to be back doing it all again early next year


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

If u have a nice gp they will do ur immune level 1 tests there. I've just had those done n wsiting for resultst back. Immune level 2 u pay for tho.  Thought it was worth doin the level 1 for now tho x


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies I just had a failed cycle too our first on nhs. This thread is v interesting and like you I've been thinking about what to ask at our review too. We only got two eggs and no frosties so really hoping for an improvement next cycle.

Missy did you just book an appointment with your normal gp and ask them to do the tests? How did you know what specific tests to request?  

How long until your reviews?  Ours is the end of November x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes I just asked gp. I've got a list on my phone if u want me to email it to u. Got it from someone who has failed ivfs before. My review isn't til beginning dec had to wait a while xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah that would be great I'll pm you the address. Thanks


----------



## jkdon (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi  missy12
Would it be possible to send me the list of immune tests my GP can do. We have just had out 2nd failed cycle and although I know we have major MF problem is like to rule out me having a problem too.
Would be much appreciated thank you xxxxxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes just inbox me ur email address x


----------



## Lexiec77 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Missy, could I pm you my address and ask for the list too, please? Just had our first BFN today after 2 top class embryos transferred on day 2. Probably won't get to start our second cycle til at least Feb next year, so I want to do everything possible to get in good shape for that.

Thanks


----------



## K.Notman (Sep 25, 2014)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0
Here is the link I used to structure my questions for review meeting. I made them relevant to me and emailed them to my consultant as a 'heads-up' before our review meeting on 12th Jan so that she can be properly prepared for the grilling I'm going to be asking them! lol


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Good idea about emailing ahead x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Lexie email me ur address n il email it to u xx


----------

